# creation de site perso



## fab spirit (2 Mars 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour la création de site perso sur internet quel logiciel utiliser sur Mac j'ai entendu parler de golive mais c'est peut etre un peu gros pour un site perso

Peux t'on créer sa page sur Applework ?

Et enfin quel herbergememt choisir pour son site ?

c'est tout Merci


----------



## leo (2 Mars 2001)

golive et dreamweaver sont les 2 outils pros, mais tu peux utiliser Netscape Composer si tu n'es pas trop exigeant.


----------



## roro (2 Mars 2001)

au niveau des éditeurs HTML, golive et dreamweaver sont effectivement orientés pro. Ceci dit, la prise en main n'est pas hyper compliquée pour peu que tu passes quelques heures de découverte !
dans la création d'un site perso, ce n'est pas tout d'avoir un éditeur : faut aussi maitriser la création des images, la gestion et le transfert de fichiers.
en plus de l'éditeur, il te faut d'autres softs (imagerie et transfert de fichiers).
au passage, tu peux aussi essayer de te procurer les dernières versions de deux softs qui ne sont plus commercialisés : claris homepage 3 et adobe pagemill 3 (ts 2 orientés grand public), peut être plus simples pour commencer.
dans le gratuit, y a effectivement composer. Pour le reste, je n'en connais pas d'autres mais doit y en avoir...

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 01 Mars 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (2 Mars 2001)

Pour l'hébergement, je te conseille CiteWeb (sans pub à l'époque, mais hélais maintenant avec), ou alors Multimania qui est assez complet. Il y en a d'autres, mais ces deux-là sont les premiers qui me viennent à l'esprit.


------------------
*JackSim*

[Ce message a été modifié par JackSim (edited 01 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2001)

Puisque personne n'en parle...

Apple met à la disposition de tous ceux qui ont l' L'OS 9.x le itools qui comporte HomePage
http://www.apple.com/fr/itools/ 

Cela ne vaut peut-être pas grand chose en terme de possibilité, mais c'est gratuit et cela permet la création et l'hébergement.

Cela doit être aussi un des rares moyens de diffuser une vidéo en QuickTime streaming gratuitement.

NB : j'ai pas essayé le service, cela m'a l'air "limité" mais pour démarrer...


----------



## fab spirit (2 Mars 2001)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Pour les éditeurs HTML j'ai bien pris note de vos conseils peux t'on se procurer des démos des éditeurs comme Golive ou Dreamweaver ?

Sinon j'ai vu sur applework il propose une aide pour créer sa page, c'est la meme chose que des logiciels comme Claris homepage3 et adobe pagemiller ?

Pour les softs je suppose que que l'on peut insérer dans un page web des photos ou petit film venant d'imovie2 !! ou d'autres fichiers
textes 

peux t'on trouver sur le net des infos sur le language HTLM ?


----------



## roro (2 Mars 2001)

pour les infos sur le langage HTML, faut effectuer une recherche sur un moteur ou annuaire ! (yahoo, google)

tu trouveras les démos des softs sur les sites des éditeurs : www.adobe.fr www.macromedia.fr 

pour le reste, oui tu peux insérer une movie mais gare au temps de chargement ! je l'ai fait pour faire mumuse sur ma page... hébergée sur iTools. A propos, c'est pas mal, le seul problème est que je trouve le transfert de fichier parfois lent. J'ai eu des bonnes surprises au niveau rapidité mais globalement, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus lent qu'un hébergeur avec lequel on passe par du ftp traditionnel. Mais plus convivial, puisque on gère son site et ses fichiers comme s'ils étaient sur notre disque dur.

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 02 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Télémac (2 Mars 2001)

Bonjour

Pour créer un site web effectivement pour le grand public il y a les deux versions disponibles chez apple mais qu'il convient de compléter.

Par simplicité, pour télécharger et maintenir le site utilise le schaareware FETCH

En plus il faut respecter que les images sont bien dans le dossier images au format ou gif ou jpeg. Attention elles doivent être très légères en poids.

Mais; en cas d'urgence si tu ne maitrise pas trop les liens; il y a un truc basic.

Tu monte dans powerpoint ta présentation puis tu enregistre au format "enregistrer en tant que page web ». Comme cela powerpoint  créé les bons fichiers au bon endroit et tu ne t'occupe que de la présentation, du texte et des photos (bon les liens en dehors il ne sait pas faire si tu ne le lui dis pas) mais basiquement ça marche bien et vite.

@+


@+

[Ce message a été modifié par Télémac (edited 02 Mars 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (2 Mars 2001)

Pitié ! Laissez Office en dehors de la création web !

Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit d'exporter un bête document Word en HTML et de regarder le code. Un cauchemar.








------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*Le QuickTime streaming, c'est tout ce que tu as sur  http://www.apple.com/quicktime  : tu peux commencer à visionner les films avant que le téléchargement ne soit terminé.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas de celui dont je parlais.
C'est le vrai direct... même pour une vidéo enregistrée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est à dire que le fichier n'est pas stocker sur le disque de celui qui regarde.
Cela permet donc d'envoyer du direct et/ou de très longue vidéo (qui ne trouveraient pas forcément suffisament de place sur le disque de celui qui visionne)

Certain s'en serve pour protéger leur vidéo... puisque le fichier n'est pas enregistré sur le disque.

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Mars 2001)

True... J'ai raconté n'importe quoi ! 
Faut dire qu'entre mon modem 56K et les PCs de l'école sur lesquels n'est pas installé QuickTime, je n'ai jamais eu la joie de goûter au streaming.
Un jour, peut-être...

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## bengilli (3 Mars 2001)

Pour ce qui est des hébergeurs, je conseille vivement Free http://www.free.fr 
100 Mo disponibles, autant d'adresses URL que de comptes créés, les adresses sont plutot interressantes car il est possible d'avoir jacksim.free.fr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plutot que www.chez.com/jacksim  qui est moins interressant
de plus il n'y a pas de pop up
moi perso je vais jamais sur ces sites a fenetre a toutes les pages! zob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
*Macintosh way of life...*


----------



## fab spirit (3 Mars 2001)

Ok je vais attention à la taille de mes fichiers !

Une autre questions c'est quoi le Quicktime streaming ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Mars 2001)

Le QuickTime streaming, c'est tout ce que tu as sur  http://www.apple.com/quicktime  : tu peux commencer à visionner les films avant que le téléchargement ne soit terminé.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## Sven (4 Mars 2001)

Apple iTools accepte n'importe qu'elle page HTML, il suffit pour cela de créer son site avec ses outils préféré puis de le copier sur le iDisk dans le dossier du site.
Je n'ai pas encore essayé mais en théorie Apple l'explique come ça.


----------



## fab spirit (7 Mars 2001)

J'ai trouvé des infos sur le langague HTML et c'est vrai que c'est pas compliqué ...

Alors après avoir bien compris je vais me lancer

Pour herberger mon site j'ai donc le choix
Club-internet ou free.fr ou Citeweb ou Multimania ou bien sur Mac.com

Reste plus qu'à faire !

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fab spirit:
*Pour herberger mon site j'ai donc le choix
Club-internet ou free.fr ou Citeweb ou Multimania ou bien sur Mac.com*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est même pas la peine de faire un choix... tu peux mettre ton site sur tous ces hébergeurs


----------



## noliv (8 Mars 2001)

Pour moi, le meilleur editeur pour un site perso, c'est un simple editeur de texte... en effet, le HTML est un langagae facile a maitriser...
pourquoi dépenser des sous dans un logiciel que vous n'exploiterez pas dans un site perso?
(Qu'on ne me dise pas que les logiciels coutent tous environ 5 Francs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


noliv

------------------
Dieu à créé l'homme 
invisible à son image


----------



## noliv (8 Mars 2001)

moi je choisirais free.fr ou mac.com
Sans pub, avantage a free pour les bases de donnees mysql mais c'est pas tout a fait pour les debutants...
Avantage a mac.com pour la simplicite d'usage.


noliv

------------------
Dieu à créé l'homme 
invisible à son image


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2001)

Et puis sur free, si tu changes de provider (tu sembles actuellement chez club internet) l'adresse de ton site restera la même étant donné que c'est gratos à vie... A moins que tu ais envie de re-référencer ton site à chaque changement de FAI...car n'oublies pas que l'hébergement est lié à ton contrat: tu ne pourras donc même pas laisser une page de redirection... Pensez-y les mecs...

------------------
Attention a l'Amok!
 <A HREF="http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo" TARGET=_blank>http://www.amokmultimedia.com
http://www.amok.ovh.org/photo</A>


----------

